# Zipp 202 or 303 FC for NYC and surrounding areas



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm deciding between the Zipp 202 and 303 as my do-it-all-one-and-only wheelset. I'm currently running a pair of EC90 SLs, but the front gets a bit twitchy in x-winds. NYC isn't particularly hilly, but I do venture up to Bear Mountain occasionally. For riding in/around NYC, would the 202 or 303 be the better alternative if I were to only have ONE wheelset? I'm leaning towards the 303, but I have some reservations given that they're a little deeper than the Eastons. However, I hear the FC shape really makes a difference.

Any feedback will be appreciated.

Thanks. Again.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Depends. Where in NYC do you ride? If mostly Central Park, I'd go with the 303's (for obvious reasons), but in the outer boroughs the 202's might serve you better.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks AlanE. I typically do laps around CP, but I often ride 9W up to Nyack/Bear Mountain. Would the 303's be too "heavy" for Bear Mountain? Never rode up with the Eastons, so I have no point of reference.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

boogermin, I think we need more information. Tell us about yourself, your bike, your riding style, etc. Getting the right wheelset is a major decision.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Sure. 5'9"/153. Currently riding a 2012 Cervelo R3 Team with New SRAM Red, Aero Q-Rings, 3T Team cockpit, Look Blades, Easton EC90 SL CCs. Just switched my saddle to a Fizik Kurve Bull from Antares Braided. Best single alteration to the bike thus far.

Definitely not a sprinter, more of an all-arounder, but I do enjoy going fast (that's why we cycle, right?), especially on descents. I enjoy the challenge of a climb, but can't say that I enjoy it. Typical loop around Central Park takes 17-18 minutes.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I live in Nyack and ride up and down 9w all the time. My tri bike has 404's and road bike Jet 6's. On really windy days and riding on a cross wind, I can feel the wind pushing the front wheel. Its just a matter of handling the bike.

I say go for the 303's


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

I have both 303's (non FC) and 404s (FC). The FC does help with wind gusts. I would go with 303's over 202's because aero trumps weight almost all of the time.

But neither choice is bad. Nice decision to have.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your feedback. Ultimately, I went with the 202s after speaking with people at Zipp. Whether this will make climbing less painful... TBD.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, 
A good pick, the Zipp 303 FC are very good wheels. You will like them going over the mid 20's. I had no problems in Bear Mountain this past weekend.
I would like to try the 202's.

I Like the 303's FC better than my other wheelset. 
Aero does trump my R SYS.
You adjust to the wind with the 303's.

Good riding on them.


----------

